
Abusi edilizi in Italia: un tuffo nei dati - dej611
https://abusi-edilizi-opendata.dej611.now.sh/
======
Phithagoras
Only wish there was a translation!

~~~
dej611
On the top right corner there's a dropdown for the language selection. As
alternative you can use this link: [https://abusi-edilizi-
opendata.dej611.now.sh/?lang=en](https://abusi-edilizi-
opendata.dej611.now.sh/?lang=en)

